# My friend Bill' project.



## alleyyooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Wish I would have taken a picture of Bills car a year ago when he got it. Good over all solid body, rocker panals firm and no rust. Bad spot was the trunk which must have had a leak and no one tried to stop it. Or dry it out, the floor looked like swiss chease.

But last Saturday he called and said to stop by for a visit and Sunday I did. 
He wanted to show me where he was on the car since I had not seen it since early June still in sanding primer.
He is building it as a pro touring car.

So here it was as of Sunday Oct 8th.
Right side rear.






Right front with the new Arms, Also his 55 gasser in the back ground. Of course I took a Richard Petty poster and a bunch of catologs.





The 12 bold rear ready to install complete with disk brakes. Decided to install the engine first so he would not have to make and set new jack stands for the rears extra weight.





The left side, his garage walls, engine on the stand covered, the heads standing near by and my T shirt model in the back ground.





Bills 1969 Camaro, and his 55 at a show. The glass he spend 4 hours on saturday trying to remove scratches. Was hot the stuff was not working so is shopping for new glass to be made.









Said it would be ready to go next June he estmated.

 Al


----------

